# Class Videos!



## Yondanchris (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello All, 

  Here are some recent videos from our most recent class!

[yt]IpKSYVhH7FM[/yt]

[yt]2EUWYY-bTB0[/yt]

[yt]kQS89jGT4uA[/yt]

[yt]4f8hwpzs4H0[/yt]

[yt]qsH0R-7BsoU[/yt]

[yt]B-8d5lmsBmo[/yt]

[yt]PvPSyKg7B6U[/yt]

If you watched all the videos, your amazing!

Chris


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this typical for your classes?
I was kind of surprised to see no bodywork at all.


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 13, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Is this typical for your classes?
> I was kind of surprised to see no bodywork at all.




Lucky Boxer, 

 That depends on your definition of bodywork, I do vary the structure of my 
classes week by week (warm up, techniques, ect) I was focusing on new techniques 
required for the next belt level, everyone is a newbie (>2months) and I am working up their stamina and slowly upping reps for exercises and techniques.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 14, 2011)

How much time in the art do those students have?  I'm just curious; they look pretty new to me; no speed, no power, not smooth.  If they're newbies, I get it.

It's really good to see how another class functions though.  My dojo is like a black belt academy; not as many lower belts and most students have been with Sensei for many years.  So the class moves considerably faster and speed and power are insisted upon, along with good form.  No criticism implied, of course.  Just making observations, which I hope you accept in the friendly manner I intend them.  :asian:  Remembering of course that I am but a humble san-kyu with 2.5 years experience total.

NOTE:  Oops, I missed your statement in the last post - all are newbies with a couple months in.  Totally get it.  Sorry!


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 14, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> How much time in the art do those students have?  I'm just curious; they look pretty new to me; no speed, no power, not smooth.  If they're newbies, I get it.
> 
> It's really good to see how another class functions though.  My dojo is like a black belt academy; not as many lower belts and most students have been with Sensei for many years.  So the class moves considerably faster and speed and power are insisted upon, along with good form.  No criticism implied, of course.  Just making observations, which I hope you accept in the friendly manner I intend them.  :asian:  Remembering of course that I am but a humble san-kyu with 2.5 years experience total.
> 
> NOTE:  Oops, I missed your statement in the last post - all are newbies with a couple months in.  Totally get it.  Sorry!



Yup all of em are newbs less than 2 months in the dojo! Especially the guy in the back in street clothes, it was his first class. I have been focusing on just getting the basic technique down before adding power or speed especially at the yellow belt level! 

Chris


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 14, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Yup all of em are newbs less than 2 months in the dojo! Especially the guy in the back in street clothes, it was his first class. I have been focusing on just getting the basic technique down before adding power or speed especially at the yellow belt level!
> 
> Chris



I'm hip, and good work!  Our warm-up routine is always at least 30 minutes long (class is 2 hours) and includes lots of stretching and vigorous calisthenics; like yours but speeded up. We always do at least 100 pushups in sets of 20 or 30, 200 or so situps or crunches of various kinds, and generally some interesting new painful exercise Sensei has discovered...LOL!

Our routine is varied after that - basics, kata, self-defense techniques, perhaps some sparring, etc, etc.  All good stuff, and it's never boring.  We don't generally have that many newbies all at once, so our new guys go in with the general class; they keep up as best they can and only do what they can; when we break apart to do kata or something they wouldn't know, Sensei splits them out and puts them with one of the black belts to do one-on-one training to introduce them to the basics.  When doing kata, it's always breathing, balance, speed, and power.

I'd love to see some of your advanced students; nice videos!


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 14, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm hip, and good work!  Our warm-up routine is always at least 30 minutes long (class is 2 hours) and includes lots of stretching and vigorous calisthenics; like yours but speeded up. We always do at least 100 pushups in sets of 20 or 30, 200 or so situps or crunches of various kinds, and generally some interesting new painful exercise Sensei has discovered...LOL!
> 
> Our routine is varied after that - basics, kata, self-defense techniques, perhaps some sparring, etc, etc.  All good stuff, and it's never boring.  We don't generally have that many newbies all at once, so our new guys go in with the general class; they keep up as best they can and only do what they can; when we break apart to do kata or something they wouldn't know, Sensei splits them out and puts them with one of the black belts to do one-on-one training to introduce them to the basics.  When doing kata, it's always breathing, balance, speed, and power.
> 
> I'd love to see some of your advanced students; nice videos!



I will have some training videos out soon with my star student! He recently had a back injury so we will need to postpone filming the videos! 

Chris


----------

